# Pawing me to DEATH!



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, so lately Isabelle has picked up this habit of pawing me half to death when I'm in her pen. She paws my legs when I'm standing up, she paws my knees and face -_- when I'm kneeling down, and if I happen to have my back to her she paws my back! Its starting to get a little annoying...not to mention she got my lip the other day(ouch!) ...So I was starting to wonder, what on earth has gotten a hold of her, I mean when she was younger she used to do it a little bit every now and then but know its like she takes every opportunity to get her little goaty hooves on me...any Ideas?


I thought I'd mention, she also seems a little bit more excited than usual. She makes little goaty sounds and wags her little tail at me kinda like when a little kid will wag its tail when being fed, and if I ignore her she seems to get very very frustrated, its like a little petting, loving, and feeding aren't enough for her any more...I mean she was always a little bossy, but know she's just plain 
demanding :/


----------



## elevan (Sep 23, 2011)

She may be in heat...especially the times when she's super noisy and excited along with the pawing.

The pawing of you needs to stop though.  Some use a squirt bottle, some a flick or "smack" to the nose (just to get their attention and not hard).


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Sep 23, 2011)

ooooooh, Now that makes a lot of sense  Poor babies just super hormonal  This is certainly the first goat heat for me...I didn't realize they got so bossy when around that time...but then I guess its just like any other animal going through their cycle.

I'm just sitting here thinking about how she's going to react to the squirt bottle treatment....I'm expecting extreme surprise


----------



## elevan (Sep 23, 2011)

Not all does act the same during heat...but seems that you've got yourself one who should be easy to know when she is - that is a good thing imo.

I would expect extreme surprise when you break out the squirt bottle


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah I second that what you are dealing with is a raging case of "Somebody, please love meeeeeeeeeee".  A cold shower should get you some breathing room.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Sep 23, 2011)

A cold shower indeed


----------

